# Star Wars DVD



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a reminder...

STAR WARS HITS DVD TOMORROW!!! GO GET IT!!!

I've waited a long time for this.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, and the cheapest price I've found is at CompUSA: $39.99! What a value. Now, just one more film and the series will be complete.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Guess what? At the end of Return of the Jedi, old Anakin's ghost has been replaced by Hayden Christiansen. Just picture it: old Obi-Wan, old Yoda....young Anakin.

George Lucas is going nuts, I swear.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you sure? Did he actually do it? That's a rumor I've seen around for quite a while, but haven't seen anything on the official site about it. I really hope this is NOT true.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just answered my own question... god damn it Lucas! I appreciate the change in Empire to the actor playing the emperor, but instead of changing Anakin's ghost to Christiansen, why not REMOVE THE ****ING MATTE LINES FROM THE RANCOR SCENE... Or better yet, remove the black squiggly thing from around the emperor's hood in all the throne room scenes?

He has lost his frigging mind.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Or, How about removing the matte lines from around ALL scenes where starships are navigating the space and skyways?

You all should've known Lucas lost his marbles when there's a such thing as an idiotic creation like Jar Jar Binks around. If Lucas could put that crap off on us, it's no reason that he shouldn't pull the Jedi Mind Trick and place Hayden Christiansen at the end of *Return of the Jedi.* I've said it once and I'll say it again: George Lucas is a hack of the worst kind. We as fans kind of deserve it though if we keep buying into his atrocious films like *Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace.* The first three *Star Wars* films, Episodes IV-VI are his crowning achievement. He should've turned creative power to a more capable director for the other installments. I'm certain a director like say, Kevin Smith would've done it better than its creator. Now the originals are screwed too. Go figure.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, just watched Episode IV... The picture quality is fan-frigging-tastic. The audio on the other hand, borders on ASS. At times, the audio is fine, but around the scene when Tarkin is taunting Leia with the threat of blowing up Alderaan, the sound goes right into the toilet. For certain lines of dialog, the sound will become incredibly crisp for about one or two lines, and then revert back to the "old" sound of the films. It is so noticable that it gets to be pretty frigging annoying.

Aside from that, the movie is pretty damned kick ass.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I noticed that too. I think the good dialogue is from studio dubbing, and the crappy is the dialogue recorded during filming. The difference is VERY distracting.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, they changed out Jeremy Bulloch's voice in favor of Jango Fett's. I understand he's just a clone, but couldn't he have kept his old voice? It was much cooler. And the Anakin ghost at the end is sooooo......effing......gaaay.

Gay.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Alright, I've got the DVD's, but have not yet watched them. Now, reading all of your remarks on it, I am sitting here getting pretty frigging pissed.

These films are classics. Lucas should look up the word Classic. Life is not perfect, and any of us who have any artistic blood at all always find something in our work that we feel needs fixing. But these movies are part of cinematic history, and to go back and change them WITHOUT even giving us the CHANCE to choose which copy we'd prefer to buy off of store shelves is totally retarded. As fans, we've waited too damn long for these to come to DVD, and Lucas can't sit on his hands long enough to keep from altering and changing things.

The only bright side of things is I don't feel so bad now that I own some of the old VHS versions, because I don't know if we'll ever see the originals on DVD in their original format.

Thanks, Lucas, for making up our minds for us and gradually ruining some true classic movies.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Lucas is a piece of crap

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*hack hack* ahem, excuse me.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I like George Lucas. He makes good movies.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> I like George Lucas. He makes good movies.


Now you're just saying that to be an ass. 

He made good movies, and then got a little too crazy with the "improvements" to said good movies.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*So what you all are saying is buy the DVD's or not? I have the re-released Video set from 1997(?), but don't have any of them on DVD so far. I just now jumped into the 21st century and got my first DVD Player. Until now all I had to play DVD's was my PS2. Now I have a DVD/VCR COmbo, and it is great.*


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

By all means, buy the DVD's. Regardless of the nitpicking we do, it's worth it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's just the pissed-off fan boy in us breaking loose. Those elements we're bitching about don't really ruin the whole experience, we just like to blow it out of proportion. Some of the changes are fine, some are hardly noticable, and only that one moment at the end of Jedi is completely lame.

It is still Star Wars.

If you do have your doubts, you could aways rent them first.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for that info!


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Is anyone elses episode IV disk messed up. Mine skips right at the point where the Death Star destroys Alderaan. My friends DVD does the same thing. So it must be a factory defect.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

By skip, do you mean it pauses for a brief moment? They all will do that; that's the point in the film where the laser has to re-focus itself to the second layer of information, and there's always a slight pause for that.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Bill said:


> Lucas is a piece of crap
> 
> ~~Bill~~


I dare you to say that at a Star Wars Convention. Some people see this man as a God. I could just see the 11 O' Clock News. Man who insulted George Lucas at a Star Wars Convention was found dead. He was attacked by an angry mob of geeks, I mean Star Wars fanatics. The crowd went nuts after he made an insult to Lucas and his ever popular Star Wars Francise. A riot ensued and many freaks, I mean fans were badly injured.

George, did the best he could to stop the riot, but he was taken out by security. A police officer said, "Lucas tried to reason with his fans, but they were so full of rage, that they could not be controlled". We do not know how many people are dead or seriously injured at this point. You then see people in Star Wars attire running amok in the streets screaming and destroying cars and buildings. The military is then called in and tear gas is thrown.

The next day, all the morning shows have people on their shows talking about the incident that occured. Lucas is shown via satelite from his home.
He has a great look of sadness in his eyes and tries to console his fans.
The future of Star Wars conventions is forever changed. George is faced with the big decision to continue or not continue with future events.

This then becomes a movie of the week and the family of that man, who was killed, tries to sue George and the convention center. Alas, this then becomes an E True Hollywood Story. Star Wars: A Walk On The Darkside.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'd kill over that.

Darth Vader tattoo = I am deep in the dark side and will ****ing annihilate you.


----------

